# 2013 f1



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

*2013 f1 ?*


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks that way - the decal on the top tube looks correct. I wonder if the stripes on the bottom tube are specific livery for the team of if that's what we should expect production to look like. Regardless, I like the silver stripe not running the full length of the underside of the bottom tube.


----------



## st123 (Nov 8, 2010)

meanwhile on the Felt facebook page: 

"Olympic road race bikes were specially built with a "Summer Games 2012" graphic package that are IOC logo-compliant" 

In addition, there is no Felt logo on the head tube, so it's probably not how the F1 2013 will look like.


----------

